# Recherche capot Powerbook 170



## Furo (26 Juillet 2022)

Hello hello ^^'
Voici mon histoire : récemment j'ai fait l'achat d'une nappe vidéo pour mon powerbook (merci @gpbonneau)
MAIS, en remontant le tout, les "supports" des vis torx se sont enlevés
J'ai beau utilisé de la colle forte, pistolet à colle et même fondre le plastique autour, quand je tourne délicatement une vis, le support tourne avec la vis (comme si celui-ci n'était plus collé) (image ci-dessous)
Du coup, je suis à la recherche d'une coque de powerbook 170, voir meme un ordi pour pièce juste pour ça.
Merci ^^


----------



## Locke (26 Juillet 2022)

Furo a dit:


> MAIS, en remontant le tout, les "supports" des vis torx se sont enlevés


Je pense que tout n'est pas perdu, mais au niveau colle tu devrais utiliser la colle *Araldite Standard*... https://www.go-araldite.com/fr/produits/epoxy-adhesives/araldite-standard-2-x-100ml-tube ...qui a un temps de séchage complet de 14 heures. Par contre, je te conseillerais de faire des aplats sur les supports des vis, histoire que l'Araldite englobe et empêche les supports de tourner. Ultime conseil, vu ta photo, pour l'Aradilte tu en mets deux fois moins. 

Aplats sur les supports de vis...




Info : ne pas utiliser la colle Araldite qui sèche en 5 minutes, ça n'ira pas, elle restera molle dans le temps.


----------



## Furo (27 Juillet 2022)

Après le souci:
- il me manque 1-2 vis torx
-les embouts de vis (qui sont ouverts des deux cotés), contienne du coup de la colle à l'interieur, rendant presque impossible de visser la vis
-il me manque aussi un ""contour pour mettre l'embout"" (voir précédente photo)
voila ^^'''


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2022)

Furo a dit:


> - il me manque 1-2 vis torx


Ça se trouve, essaye dans un magasin de quartier.


Furo a dit:


> -les embouts de vis (qui sont ouverts des deux cotés), contienne du coup de la colle à l'interieur, rendant presque impossible de visser la vis


Tout ça se retire, pour moi ce ne serait qu'une formalité. Mais il faut impérativement retirer toute trace de colle antérieure sinon la colle Araldite ne servira à rien et ne prendra pas sur ta colle blanche !


Furo a dit:


> -il me manque aussi un ""contour pour mettre l'embout"" (voir précédente photo)
> voila ^^'''


C'est quoi ce contour ? Fais un repérage sur ta photo.

En fait, quand je dis que ça se trouve, me concernant, j'ai tellement bidouillé dans le monde PC que je me suis constitué tout un stock de vis diverses, même chose avec les Mac. Sur le fond, c'est un comportement du bon bricoleur averti.


----------



## Furo (27 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ça se trouve, essaye dans un magasin de quartier.
> 
> Tout ça se retire, pour moi ce ne serait qu'une formalité. Mais il faut impérativement retirer toute trace de colle antérieure sinon la colle Araldite ne servira à rien et ne prendra pas sur ta colle blanche !
> 
> ...



Quand je veux dire "contour pour mettre l'embout", je voulais parler du plastique noir qui entoure l'embout (ci-dessous)
J'ai aussi déjà essayé plusieurs fois de retiré le mélange "colle-résidus de plastique noir" coincé dans les embouts mais sans succès, sachant que vu qu'il y a un trou au fond de l'embout, quand on met de la colle pour le fixé, il y a de forte chance pour que ça rentre dedans
C'est pour ça que je préférais directement acheter une coque


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2022)

Furo a dit:


> J'ai aussi déjà essayé plusieurs fois de retiré le mélange "colle-résidus de plastique noir" coincé dans les embouts mais sans succès


Pour les embouts, un par un je le ferais chauffer près d'une panne de fer à souder. Une fois l'embout bien chaud, je le prendrais avec une pince et je mettrais une vis. Une fois bien refroidi, aucun souci pour retirer la vis, il faudra un peu forcer, mais pas trop.

S'il manque de la matière, la colle Araldite permettrait justement de faire une base solide. Pour ne pas mettre de colle dans les embouts, il suffit de mettre tout simplement un bout de scotch. Mais bon, j'aime bien bricoler les choses perdues et c'est ce que je ferais. Sinon, tente ta chance en allant ici... https://esimport.fr ...tu peux contacter esimport par message privé, il est réparateur indépendant. Des fois que ?


----------



## Furo (27 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour les embouts, un par un je le ferais chauffer près d'une panne de fer à souder. Une fois l'embout bien chaud, je le prendrais avec une pince et je mettrais une vis. Une fois bien refroidi, aucun souci pour retirer la vis, il faudra un peu forcer, mais pas trop.
> 
> S'il manque de la matière, la colle Araldite permettrait justement de faire une base solide. Pour ne pas mettre de colle dans les embouts, il suffit de mettre tout simplement un bout de scotch. Mais bon, j'aime bien bricoler les choses perdues et c'est ce que je ferais. Sinon, tente ta chance en allant ici... https://esimport.fr ...tu peux contacter esimport par message privé, il est réparateur indépendant. Des fois que ?


J'ai vu des vidéos ou des personnes imprime (avec une imprimante 3D ), justement les embouts : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRScacZP2G4&ab_channel=ThisDoesNotCompute

Justement j'ai déjà essayé de chauffer et d'enfoncé les embout mais idem, au bout du compte, l'embout tourne avec la vis....


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Justement j'ai déjà essayé de chauffer et d'enfoncé les embout mais idem, au bout du compte, l'embout tourne avec la vis....


Je maintiens que si tu fais des aplats ou un seul sur un embout et en utilisant la colle Araldite Standard que je mentionne que ce problème ne se produira pas.

Tu as utilisé un pistolet à colle blanche ? Si oui, c'est un zéro pointé pour ce type de réparation.


----------



## Furo (27 Juillet 2022)

celui là? (oui pistolet à colle ^^'')


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2022)

Furo a dit:


> celui là?


Oui, c'est bien de la colle Araldite Standard, il faudra attendre 14 heures pour une prise complète. Tu fais ça en début de soirée et le matin ce sera bon. Comme mentionné sur le descriptif, tu peux pendant une durée de 2 heures faire un léger repositionnement.


Furo a dit:


> (oui pistolet à colle ^^'')


En aucun cas pour ce type de plastique de ce capot, ça n'aura jamais de prise.


----------



## Furo (27 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense que tout n'est pas perdu, mais au niveau colle tu devrais utiliser la colle *Araldite Standard*... https://www.go-araldite.com/fr/produits/epoxy-adhesives/araldite-standard-2-x-100ml-tube ...qui a un temps de séchage complet de 14 heures. Par contre, je te conseillerais de faire des aplats sur les supports des vis, histoire que l'Araldite englobe et empêche les supports de tourner. Ultime conseil, vu ta photo, pour l'Aradilte tu en mets deux fois moins.
> 
> Aplats sur les supports de vis...
> 
> ...


justement les supports des vis que tu dis, c'est le plastique noir?
Du coup il font que je "ponce" aussi? (retirer colle etc)


----------



## Locke (28 Juillet 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Du coup il font que je "ponce" aussi? (retirer colle etc)


Oui, il faut retirer toute trace de colle blanche.

Ah oui, je suis tombé par hasard sur ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/les-powerbook-170-danthony.1299344/ ...tu a à faire à un très bon bricoleur. Contacte-le par message privé.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Juillet 2022)

Les plastiques deviennent cassant après 30 ans et ça force beaucoup au niveau des charnières.
Tous les capots de mes PowerBook série 1xx y sont passés (j'en ai un de chaque modèle et même certains en double ;-), pas un n'a résisté, le plastique autour des inserts casse.
Et c'est impossible de trouver un capot neuf ou en bon état.
Toute la coque est en plastique et tout est fixé dessus (CM, lecteur, clavier, etc...) avec ce type d'insert en laiton noyé dans le plastique, donc tu en casses à chaque démontage...

J'utilise une colle/pâte bi-composant utilisé par les garages pour réparer les pattes de fixation de phares de voiture par exemple, cassées lors d'un petit choc, ou d'autres pièces en plastique omniprésentes sur les véhicules d'aujourd'hui.
C'est très dur une fois sec, mais faut être rapide, ça durcit rapidement (ensuite on peut même meuler ou percer dedans).
L'idéal étant de le faire avant que ça casse complètement, quand les inserts sont encore en place.
Sinon il faut arriver à bien les placer avant de les entourer de pâte... un vrai partie de plaisir ;-)

Si tu veux des inserts et des vis, j'en ai.


----------



## Furo (28 Juillet 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les plastiques deviennent cassant après 30 ans et ça force beaucoup au niveau des charnières.
> Tous les capots de mes PowerBook série 1xx y sont passés (j'en ai un de chaque modèle et même certains en double ;-), pas un n'a résisté, le plastique autour des inserts casse.
> Et c'est impossible de trouver un capot neuf ou en bon état.
> Toute la coque est en plastique et tout est fixé dessus (CM, lecteur, clavier, etc...) avec ce type d'insert en laiton noyé dans le plastique, donc tu en casses à chaque démontage...
> ...


Est-ce que avant de mettre la colle bi-composant, vaut mieux placer les embouts avec les vis dedans ?


----------



## Furo (28 Juillet 2022)

par exemple j'ai trouvé celui là: https://www.amazon.fr/Loctite-Colle...id=1659039508&sprefix=colle+bi,aps,105&sr=8-5


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Juillet 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Est-ce que avant de mettre la colle bi-composant, vaut mieux placer les embouts avec les vis dedans ?


Oui tu peux, mets un peu de graisse sur les pas de vis pour éviter qu'elles collent dans les inserts si ta pâte déborde un peu.

Tu peux procéder en 2 fois, avec un peu de pâte sur les inserts pour les placer après les avoir fixer sur les charnières (ou autre).
Tu places le tout et tu démontes prudemment une fois que c'est sec, puis tu consolides en ajoutant de la patte (attention à laisser la place aux câbles et nappes qui passent à coté des charnières).
Si nécessaire, une fois sec tu peux ajuster la forme de l'ajout en plastique avec une petite meuleuse genre Dremel.

J'utilise ça comme colle, ça vient d'un garage.


----------



## Furo (13 Août 2022)

Je me suis procuré ça


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Je me suis procuré ça


Je pense que tu aurais du écouter gpbonneau qui a une très bonne expérience avec les matériels vintage.


----------



## Furo (13 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense que tu aurais du écouter gpbonneau qui a une très bonne expérience avec les matériels vintage.


Désolé, c'est en faisait mes courses tout à l'heure que j'ai vu ça, j'en ai profité
En général, ses colles epoxy peuvent s'acheter que sur internet (pour ceux avec le temps d'application dure longtemps, pas ceux qui se fixent en 5 mm)


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2022)

Moi je suis tellement habitué à la marque Araldite que je n'en changerais pas pour coller sérieusement beaucoup de matériaux. Comme je l'ai mentionné, les versions avec prise en 5 mn sont à proscrire.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Août 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Je me suis procuré ça


Comme toutes les pâtes bi-composant, il faut bien mélanger les 2 parties et dans les bonnes proportions.
Soit tu le fais toi même dans un petit récipient, soit ta seringue est équipée d'un mélangeur jetable, c'est bien plus précis et efficace (surtout si le temps d'utilisation est court) mais tu utilises un mélangeur à chaque fois.
Il y a 2 mélangeurs avec ta colle, donc 2 utilisations max (vu la taille de la seringue ça se tient...), faut pas rater son coup ;-)

Comme je répare beaucoup de plastique (il n'y a pas que les PowerBook ;-), je me suis équipé d'un pistolet pour les cartouches bi-composant AB (ça se trouve ici avec des mélangeurs, ou sur aliex), et j'achète des cartouches sur ebay (c'est autant une pâte plastique que de la colle).
Celle que j'utilise a une prise très rapide, c'est pratique pour consolider et re-usiner tout de suite des parties cassées. J'utilise un mélangeur (le bec vert) à chaque fois. Je les achètes en gros (ça se trouve ici, ou sur aliex).


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2022)

Et avec une imprimante 3D ?


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Août 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et avec une imprimante 3D ?


Pour les petites pièces ça pourrait convenir (si c'est une pièce d'aspect, faut respecter les couleurs... ), mais pour les grandes pièces, avec logo, étiquettes, sérigraphie, etc... d'origine, c'est souvent plus simple de les réparer. 
Les machines avant 2000 (68K et PPC beige) avec des matières thermo-plastique basiques sont encore assez facile à réparer...
Mais ça reste très fragile même réparé, la matière d'origine a perdu sa souplesse avec les années...


----------



## Furo (18 Août 2022)

let's go


----------

